

Damages like the $147M verdict against RIM could make smartphones unaffordable - FlorianMueller
http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/07/damages-figures-like-147m-verdict.html

======
JonnieCache
Bare in mind that this guy is the famous oracle consultant.

~~~
MichaelGG
Any comment on the actual article? The entire gist of it seems quite
reasonable. And you know, forget the $1M claim, and even look at the $2000
number, or just think a bit and come up with your own numbers. The point still
holds.

~~~
andybak
Florian Mueller has proved himself an unreliable source too many times. I'd
prefer to wait until someone else picks this story up.

------
Zenst
Rather silly when if you remove the word wireless from the patent and read it
thru.

All phones have wires in them, thats how there low-level transport layer work.
Is a wire perfectly dense or are there gaps at the sub atomic level which the
electrons flow.

If you think of a old sailboat battleship as a device and semiphore as the
wireless transport layer then you could equaly apply this to Nelsons times.

Also thought configuration of a phone was done via the GSM and even the CDMA
standards in that the registeration process to the network and control SMS do
that. WHat came first, hmmmm.

1) patent should never of been approved upon common sence of the time and
mearly add's nothing. 2) charge per use is just plain old silly 3) chewbacca
defence used at all on the jury?

makes you wonder: get all patents add word wireless as a adjective and patent
as something new. Wait a bit, then profit. Crazy

~~~
ajross
Of course the patent was silly. Almost all of them are. The news hers is that
the jury came up with $8US as the reasonable per-handset license fee. As the
blog post points out, extrapolating that to the number of known, licensable
patents used by a modern handset leads to a total IP license cost of about a
million dollars for a device with a cost of production of about $150. It's a
clear existence proof that the patent regime is unsustainable.

It's also clearly a mistake by the jury (or the judge maybe, depending on
details about jury instructions about which I'm ignorant), and I'm sure it
will be reduced on appeal.

------
option_greek
Wasn't this same guy trumpeting $6bil damages in oracle-google case...

~~~
FlorianMueller
No, _Google_ , not me, was trumpeting that figure. Google made a publicly-
accessible court filing that claimed Oracle demanded up to $6.1 billion. In
that particular legal context, Google would not have had to state the number
at all (it could have merely referenced it), or it could have redacted it for
the general public, but it wanted to put it out.

I wasn't even first to pick it up: Reuters reported on it before I did.

My reporting was nonjudgmental. I just informed everyone of what Google's
filing said.

